# Georgia wood



## kazuma78 (Jul 10, 2013)

So we got a big storm today and it blew down a pretty sizeable tree here on Fort Benning. I went out for a run tonight after everyone had cleared away and looked at the tree. It looks to have some pretty brown heartwood but I am no good with identifying trees. I took a couple of pictures with my camera. Any ideas anyone? 

Im hoping that I can talk the guys that are gonna cut it up into letting me have some of it.  Now I need to invest in some anchorseal!


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 11, 2013)

Around here we call those Shingle oak. You can see the acorns and smooth edged leaves. Shingle and willow oak are the only oaks I know of with unnotched leaves. Never messed with the wood, don't know a thing about it. Gary


----------



## Jason Needham (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like pin oak or water oak to me. Is the bark smooth? Are you in the Army?


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jason Needham said:


> Looks like pin oak or water oak to me. Is the bark smooth? Are you in the Army?


 
Yes I am in the Army, I am not sure of the bark. I will look at it tonight, They already threw a bunch of this away but I was able to catch the chainsaw guy at lunch time and get him to save me some 3 foot logs of it. Ill let you know about the bark tonight.
-Josh


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2013)

It's not pin or water oak - both the leaves and wood rule them out. I don't think it's shingle oak either based on the leaves. Maybe willow oak by the leaves but I never seen oak wood quite that dark. I'm sure it can happen I just never seen any. I cannot ID what it is but I am positive it isn't pin or water and I highly doubt shingle.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> but I never seen oak wood quite that dark.



Neither have I, thats why I threw it up on here, its kind of interesting. Maybe I can hook up with rdnkmedic (Kevin) and we can cut some of it and play with it. Ill post some pictures if we start messing with it much.
-Josh


----------



## Rkent (Jul 11, 2013)

I would have to call that one a willow oak.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2013)

I would say live oak but the acorns don't look right for a live oak.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2013)

Not a Live Oak. I have several in my yard and the leaves don't look similar. Chuck[/align]


----------



## phinds (Jul 19, 2013)

Nature Man said:


> Not a Live Oak. I have several in my yard and the leaves don't look similar. Chuck[/align]



You say that as though there is only one kind of live oak. There are dozens of oaks that are live oaks. Some are red oaks, some are white oaks, and they certainly don't all look the same, neither the wood nor the trees.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2013)

Either way it isn't _quercus virginiana_ or any other evergreen oak IMO.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 19, 2013)

I asked a guy at a local sawmill about it and he seemed to think it was water oak.


----------

